

Ask HN: What Are You Willing To Do For The Rest of Your Life?  - rblion

This is the central question from Randy Kosmimar's book 'The Monk and The Riddle', definitely worth reading. Share your projects, thoughts, feelings, and goals. This is the most important question for your daily productivity, happiness, and contribution.
======
krabat
Work at writing something worthwile a minimum of four hours evey day

